# ESPN is at it again



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

At some point in time... Oh, nevermind!

ESPN, far-and-away the most expensive channel on everyone's cable package, is under fire. From The Morning Bridge:


> Angry college football fans are bashing ESPN for locking up all five BCS bowls. Noted a piece in yesterday's Denver Post, "Anyone who doesn't have cable had better have a friend who has it or live near a sports bar" if they want to watch the Bowl games. Said ESPN's Burke Magnus in response to a question on the subject, "A sports fan's existence now pretty much requires cable or satellite."
> 
> That gets points for honesty. But given the grim economic realities for many fans these days, it could get points for callous too.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

THis actually heppened a while ago. Only 3 bowls were not on ESPN networks this year and one of those, the Rose, was on ABC.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Rose Bowl was on ESPN


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't believe how much ESPN thinks they are worth.. I watch a few MNF games, some Sunday night baseball, and that is about it. Not worth $4+ per sub per month to me.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i was a little disappointed too that all the games were on ESPN, as i don't have sat or cable. 

i can watch the replay on espn3, but would rather had the option to record them on my HTPC via OTA and delay my start time so i could FF through commercials, etc. . .


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't watch ESPN, I watch ESPN2. If it would save me money on my bill, I'd get rid of it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No doubt ESPN is a big chunk of the bill .. but those "lesser" channels will not be resting on their laurels .. Those rates will go up to. Sadly, until we reach the point that we won't pay .. Demand is outstripping supply and prices are rising.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> No doubt ESPN is a big chunk of the bill .. but those "lesser" channels will not be resting on their laurels .. Those rates will go up to. Sadly, until we reach the point that we won't pay .. Demand is outstripping supply and prices are rising.


Exactly... And also, how many people have cable just because ESPN is on cable and in that basic package?

IF ESPN was a la carte, what would happen if the sports-only people didn't buy those basic packages... then those "cheap" channels would have to raise their rates too.

Unless of course people would argue that everyone should be required to subscribe to that basic package... in which case we'd have a pot vs kettle situation.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Di$ney greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

